# The show Mr. Robot



## Ina (Jul 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried to watch the new show, Mr. Robot, on  the USA channel.  I thought it might be interesting.  But when did bad become acceptable.  The 'hero' is a genius true, but he is also a morphine addict, (and this is stressed over and over.), and seems think he is above everyone and the law.  This show seems to be telling it's audience that cheating is not only acceptable, but expected from our younger generation.  I won't even mention the scenes that I think of as porn.  What is the point of such a program?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been watching the show too, I don't have a clue what's going on but will last to the end..........why, I don't know


----------



## Ina (Jul 27, 2015)

@debbie in seattle,  when you figure it out, please clue me in.  To me the show seems to be about drugs, and self importance. What the motivations of the main characters are, I haven't a clue either.  But most of all I'm confused as to how show's content can even be shown on TV channels that are accessible to children.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 31, 2015)

Ina said:


> Has anyone tried to watch the new show, Mr. Robot, on  the USA channel.  I thought it might be interesting.  But when did bad become acceptable.  The 'hero' is a genius true, but he is also a morphine addict, (and this is stressed over and over.), and seems think he is above everyone and the law.  This show seems to be telling it's audience that cheating is not only acceptable, but expected from our younger generation.  I won't even mention the scenes that I think of as porn.  What is the point of such a program?



I'm conflicted on what to think of this show as well. Is it supposed to be a sadistic exercise, a political statement, si-fi lite, hyper realistic/harsh? I think what you'll see is the eventual merging of all the characters into one story. If the porn or violence isn't there for shock value it's could be for desensitization purposes-yes this is moral mindset of many. The last episode was sort of predictable-when in bed with dogs expect to get up with fleas.  I guess the plot or big question  is who is actually backing the hackers which is probably one of the corporate tech executives.

The only good thing about the addict thing is that they do bring it up as a problem that has to be dealt with.  

There is another show on AMC called Halt and Catch Fire which is the same way also about computer geniuses and the beginings of the computer & internet age. This year the show brought a lot more technical & industry issues than last although the last several epi's fell back into the flawed or really messed up characters don't ya just love em.

I think many shows have writers that come up with a good concept and plot but they can't follow through on a multi episode show.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2015)

I find quite a few shows are like this. I usually refuse to continue watching after one or two episodes - Dexter and Breaking Bad are two that turned me off early.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 31, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I find quite a few shows are like this. I usually refuse to continue watching after one or two episodes - Dexter and Breaking Bad are two that turned me off early.



Breaking Bad was an acquired taste and yes a drug dealer and the hero/main character? And they usually try to make these criminal characters more acceptable by showing their family ie they're a 'family man'-whup de do. Breaking Bad also planted the seeds of sympathy/empathy for the main criminal character by setting him up as terminally ill to offset the criminal aspect .


----------



## Ina (Aug 2, 2015)

All of your answers bring up more questions.  What person or committee is deciding that these types of programs are  acceptable for family viewing?  To what end or direction are they trying to move us toward?  Most of all why?  Their mighty dollars are already being made.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 26, 2015)

The season final of Mr Robot to be postponed because of today's shooting in Virginia. Said they have a scene similar to today's killing on camera.

http://www.dailynews.com/arts-and-e...r-scene-reminiscent-of-virginia-wdbj-shooting

Personally I think they could've showed it with a warning. The show has gotten quite graphic and/or brutal at times and I think the audience would accept it for what it is, a tv show.

  I think show has other issues with real life. The drug use was made too acceptable, not glamorized but "common. Along with criminal hacking being made "ok" or an acceptable tool for vigilante justice.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 4, 2015)

*Spoiler Alert!*

Spoiler Alert. 

Final summary-delusion or illusion/con?

Scene in question was reminiscent of  Budd Dwyer.

Also, supposedly they over or redubed a scene to include the Ashley Madison hack.


----------

